# Is today over yet?



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

Its so very nice outside. the solunar table shows a strong bite till dark. I want to go get salty. An afternoon spent in the water throwing a fly around sounds like fun to me. Anyone else aching to get out of work?


----------



## jts70 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hell yes , and it only Wednesday!


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

4 or 5 hours spent in the water should relieve some stress. Water is cool air is warm. Good feeding period coming. Should be able to find some fish to bite. Maybe a redfish to try in the smoker. Nothing like FRESH fish.


----------



## flagriller (Oct 17, 2007)

Always
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Go home grab a cold one and sit by the pool....


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

Shop is quiet. A few have already left. 45 min to go.. yeah I am ready for some fishing.


----------



## msmith (Oct 17, 2007)

Think I need to join in with yall  cold beer and fishing can't go wrong.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

That sounds great Vlap.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm heading out Friday for a nice quite weekend of camping and fishing.
I can't wait.


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

I need to do some camping! Been too long since I did. A weekend by the water roughing it by a campfire cooking the fresh fish I just caught sounds good.

You ever make it down this way I will be happy to show you around my pond. (aka: gulf of mexico)


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 17, 2007)

Already had a cold beer but it would also be nice to be fishing


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 17, 2007)

Vlap, this is my idea of roughing it


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

That looks rough enough for me! hehehe... well i am out...time to go fishing!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 17, 2007)

Good Luck


----------



## flash (Oct 17, 2007)

I was hoping to get out today. Weather report looked good with chance of afternoon showers. Some reason the wife seemed iffy about it, so we ended up sleeping in. I did get to go out of Yankeetown last week and got two 29 1/2 inchers. Of course those were thrown back. Keep a 24 incher for my Famous One-Eyed Grandma's Louisiana Grilled Redfish. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Yummy.







Speaking of camping, I will be leaving this coming Monday for NE Alabama and then on to North Carolina. Mainly Camping (tent) and leaf peeping/photography if the drought has not killed everything off yet. We also will visit the wife's parents in Franklin.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

Flash, that's a nice one!
Hope you have a great trip next week.


----------



## vlap (Oct 17, 2007)

Well I am back now.  Ended up catching some jacks, trout, ladyfish, grouper and bluefish. Not a bad day. Got a nice sunset as well...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 18, 2007)

Vlap - sounds like your wish came true - congrats!

Flash - that's a nice looking fish! Have fun next week and stay safe!

Blackhawk - This was my camper a few weeks ago ...


----------



## johnz (Oct 18, 2007)

sounds like a nice afternoon of fishing vlap. i went to the skyway monday evening to try for some mackeral, lately i keep hearing that they are there but when i go they are not around.


----------



## vlap (Oct 18, 2007)

I was on the skyway pier monday night 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 jumped a tarpon there, got bit off twice. Had many baits ripped in half...


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice motorhome Blackhawk, I have a 31' double slide travel trailer. I'll try to find a picture of it somewhere and post it.


----------



## richtee (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes, it's over. No, wait..it's today again. Dammit!


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks, that's a 37' triple slide. We enjoy it just haven't used it much this year due to health and remodeling the house but I'm going for a week Nov 5th.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yours would work if I was still a teenager
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  but not going to happen now. I admire you for doing that for the weekend


----------



## vlap (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah... What I said! Its just about time for the weekend to start. Who is buying the first round?

Got all my work done, products sold, spent all the profit. Now I am watching the clock waiting to get out of here and go fishing.


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 19, 2007)

Got ya' covered... I got the first round!


----------



## vlap (Oct 19, 2007)

Praise the Lord I already feel refreshed!


----------



## hawgheaven (Oct 19, 2007)

Great! Enjoy the weekend...


----------

